# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Comments >  another funny .gif

## Lynn

http://www.pollywogsworldoffrogs.com/giffs/wow-frog.gif

Here's us when bad thing happen to frogs !!!!!

And this is 'our wizard ' John C. hehehe 

http://www.pollywogsworldoffrogs.com/graphics/magic.gif

Frog TV !

http://www.pollywogsworldoffrogs.com...ics/pcfrog.gif

Lynn

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------

